# Embarking on learning samba

## hookooekoo

Trying to figure out howto use samba.

From my XP box I can \\192.168.1.133\ and see the share I created in the samba.conf, but when it asks for user/pw I am unable to authenticate.  I would like to get over this hump before I continue to learn more about samba.

here is conf

```
# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash) 

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors. 

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = MSHOME

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

netbios name = McNasty

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Pimpin G3nt00~~ %v

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

   printing = cups

# Samba 3.x supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to 

# enable it below.

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

   printer admin = @adm

# This should work well for winbind:

;   printer admin = @"Domain Admins"

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Allow users to map to guest:

  map to guest = bad user

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

;  encrypt passwords = no

;  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

# You either need to setup a passwd program and passwd chat, or

# enable pam password change

;  pam password change = yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *Re*ype*new*UNIX*password* %n\n \

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's 

# and gid's. winbind uid and winbind gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind uid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to uid's

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind gid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to gid's

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# winbind use default domain allows you to have winbind return usernames

# in the form user instead of DOMAIN+user for the domain listed in the

# workgroup parameter.

;  winbind use default domain = yes

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with 

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

# When using winbind, you may want to have samba create home directories

# on the fly for authenticated users. Ensure that /etc/pam.d/samba is

# using 'service=system-auth-winbind' in pam_stack modules, and then

# enable obedience of pam restrictions below:

;  obey pam restrictions = yes

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for 

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or when adding

# users via the Windows NT Tools (ie User Manager for Domains).

# Scripts for file (passwd, smbpasswd) backend:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel '%s'

; add user to group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -a '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -d '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g && getent group '%g'|awk -F: '{print $3}'

; delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '%g'

# Scripts for LDAP backend (assumes nss_ldap is in use on the domain controller.

# Needs IDEALX scripts, and configuration in smbldap_conf.pm.

# This assumes you've installed the IDEALX scripts into /usr/share/samba/scripts...

; add user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%u'

; add user to group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -m '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -x '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-usermod.pl -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupadd.pl '%g' && /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupshow.pl %g|awk '/^gidNumber:/ {print $2}'

; delete group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%g'

# The add machine script is use by a samba server configured as a domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

# Script for domain controller with LDAP backend for adding machines (You need

# the IDEALX scripts, and to configure the smbldap_conf.pm first):

; add machine script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl -w -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false %u

# Domain groups:

# Domain groups are now configured by using the 'net groupmap' tool

# Samba Password Database configuration:

# Samba now has runtime-configurable password database backends. Multiple

# passdb backends may be used, but users will only be added to the first one

# Default:

; passdb backend = smbpasswd guest

# TDB backen with fallback to smbpasswd and guest

; passdb backend = tdbsam smbpasswd guest

# LDAP with fallback to smbpasswd guest

# Enable SSL by using an ldaps url, or enable tls with 'ldap ssl' below.

; passdb backend = ldapsam:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com smbpasswd guest

# Use the samba2 LDAP schema:

; passdb backend = ldapsam_compat:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com smbpasswd guest

# idmap uid account range:

# This is a range of unix user-id's that samba will map non-unix RIDs to,

# such as when using Winbind

; idmap uid = 10000-20000

; idmap gid = 10000-20000

  

# LDAP configuration for Domain Controlling:

# The account (dn) that samba uses to access the LDAP server

# This account needs to have write access to the LDAP tree

# You will need to give samba the password for this dn, by 

# running 'smbpasswd -w mypassword'

; ldap admin dn = cn=root,dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap ssl = start_tls

# start_tls should run on 389, but samba defaults incorrectly to 636

; ldap port = 389

; ldap suffix = dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap server = ldap.mydomain.com

# Seperate suffixes are available for machines, users, groups, and idmap, if 

# ldap suffix appears first, it is appended to the specific suffix.

# Example for a unix-ish directory layout:

; ldap machine suffix = ou=Hosts

; ldap user suffix = ou=People

; ldap group suffix = ou=Group

; ldap idmap suffix = ou=Idmap

# Example for AD-ish layout:

; ldap machine suffix = cn=Computers

; ldap user suffix = cn=Users

; ldap group suffix = cn=Groups

; ldap idmap suffix = cn=Idmap

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no 

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Czech), 861 (???), 932 (Japanese),

# 936 (Simplified Chin.), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# More detail about code page is in

# "http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/reference/oslocversion.mspx"

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   dos charset = 850

;   unix charset = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

# You can enable VFS recycle bin on a per share basis:

# Uncomment the next 2 lines (make sure you create a

# .recycle folder in the base of the share and ensure

# all users will have write access to it. See

# examples/VFS/recycle/REAME in the samba docs for details

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/recycle.so

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

[Profiles]

    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

    browseable = no

    guest ok = yes

# This script can be enabled to create profile directories on the fly

# You may want to turn off guest acces if you enable this, as it

# hasn't been thoroughly tested.

;root preexec = PROFILE=/var/lib/samba/profiles/%u; if [ ! -e $PROFILE ]; \

;                then mkdir -pm700 $PROFILE; chown %u:%g $PROFILE;fi

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to 

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr-cups -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf 

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

   guest ok = yes

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Audited directory through experimental VFS audit.so module:

# Uncomment next line.

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/audit.so

# Other examples. 

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

[tomgdir]

   comment = Tom's Service

   path = /share/tomg

   valid users = tomg

   public = no

   writable = yes

   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765
```

thanks

----------

## anoland

SWAT is the easiest way to configure SAMBA. There are plenty of instructions here on the forums on how to do that. The first thing to do is emerge xinetd and configure that for your internal network.

----------

## Ateo

Here's another way to get samba working....

First install samba with correct flags. If you're going to share a printer off the linux box, make sure you enable cups.

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.5-r1  +acl +cups -debug +doc +kerberos +ldap +mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python +readline +xml +xml2  158 kB

```

Once samba is installed, you'll need to create samba users. This can be accomplished by

```
smbpasswd -a NEW_USERNAME
```

. It would be easier if you used the same login information that is used for windows as samba can just use that token to authenticate.

Next, create smb.conf.. Here's a simple config for a local network behind a secure firewall

```
[global]

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

   server string = Samba server %v

   printcap name = cups

   printing = cups

   load printers = yes

   log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   interfaces = 192.168.4.253

   bind interfaces only = yes

   hosts allow = 192.168.4.0/24

   hosts deny = 0.0.0.0

   security = user

   map to guest = bad user

   encrypt passwords = yes

   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

   dns proxy = no

   printer admin = you,root

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[print$]

   comment = Printer Drivers

   path = /etc/samba/printer

   public = yes

   guest ok = yes

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = you,root

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   browseable = yes

   guest ok = yes

   printable = yes

   public = yes

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printer admin = you,root

[homes]

   ## this section assumes that user authenticating is a real unix user with a home directory. eg: /home/user

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

   guest ok = no

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   public = yes

   write list = you,root

   path = /storage/public <-- mount point/directory path to share

```

Lastly, you need to add samba to default services and start it

```
~ # /etc/init.d/samba start

~ # rc-update add samba default
```

If you want to get into the deepend of samba, I'd read this. Truthfully, I think the sample smb.conf file explains it enough but that's just me.

----------

## Jake

remember that your Samba users have to be Linux users that have the desired level of access to your shares

----------

## hookooekoo

I get this error on smbpasswd

```

McNasty samba # smbpasswd tomg

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

getsmbfilepwent: malformed password entry (no :)

mod_smbfilepwd_entry: malformed password entry (no :)

McNasty samba # 
```

lol, I am not sure if this is good or bad.  

When I try to connect I get this in error logs immediately.

```
Jul 29 23:09:55 McNasty smbd[8655]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:09:55 McNasty smbd[8655]:   maximus (192.168.1.128) couldn't find service .

Jul 29 23:10:00 McNasty CRON[8657]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.192.168.1.128: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.192.168.1.128: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.192.168.1.128: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8670]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8670]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.192.168.1.128: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] passdb/pdb_smbpasswd.c:getsmbfilepwent(376)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]:   getsmbfilepwent: malformed password entry (no :)

Jul 29 23:10:16 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:16, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8670]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8670]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8670]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8670]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] passdb/pdb_smbpasswd.c:getsmbfilepwent(376)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]:   getsmbfilepwent: malformed password entry (no :)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(771)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]: [2004/07/29 23:10:17, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(588)

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]:   Unable to open new log file /var/log/samba3/log.maximus: No such file or directory

Jul 29 23:10:17 McNasty smbd[8669]:   maximus (192.168.1.128) couldn't find service .

```

----------

## mglauche

firsr you probably need to  use encrypted passwords or patch xp to allow unencyrpted logins.

 *Quote:*   

> getsmbfilepwent: malformed password entry (no 
> 
> mod_smbfilepwd_entry: malformed password entry (no  

 

This basicly tells you that the user line in /etc/passwd is wrong, how did you create the user tomg ?  how does "cat /etc/passwd | grep tomg" look like (clear the password fields) ?

----------

## hookooekoo

I have made a few subtle changes to the smb.conf, turning on encryption is one of them, I just not have reposted the file.

here is out you requested.

```
McNasty root # cat /etc/passwd |grep tomg

tomg:x:1000:100::/home/tomg:/bin/bash
```

The user was created through the adduser command

----------

## Ateo

 *hookooekoo wrote:*   

> I have made a few subtle changes to the smb.conf, turning on encryption is one of them, I just not have reposted the file.
> 
> here is out you requested.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You don't need to add a unix user. Samba users and unix users are separate. To add a samba user, you need to execute

```
smbpasswd -a NEW_USER
```

When you hit enter, it will ask you to enter the password.

A samba user in NOT automatically made when you create a unix user. So if you create a unix user using the adduser command, you still need to add that user to samba. Creating a unix user has nothing to do with samba *UNLESS* you want to share their "home" directories.

----------

## hookooekoo

You can clearly see in my post above that I was changing the passwd for my samba user tomg.

----------

## Jake

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> You don't need to add a unix user. Samba users and unix users are separate. To add a samba user, you need to execute
> 
> ```
> smbpasswd -a NEW_USER
> ```
> ...

 

```
# smbpasswd -a bob

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

User bob does not exist in system password file (usually /etc/passwd). Cannot add account without a valid local system user.

Failed to modify password entry for user bob
```

How do I get samba users without unix accounts? I've been making unix users for people I don't trust and giving them /bin/false or /sbin/nologin for a shell and /dev/null for a home directory.

----------

## hookooekoo

another strange thing is I can connect to my unix server and see the root folder only, it doesn't ask for username or password.

I still cant connect to the samba share I tried to make even with the user/passwd created.

----------

## Ateo

DAMMIT. My bad. A typo. To correct myself, I should have typed

 *Quote:*   

> You *do* need to add a unix user. Samba users and unix user....

 

----------

## Ateo

Ok. So you've done this thus far... correct?

1. Create a unix user

2. Create a samba user

3. Create a user on a window box

4. Made sure the username/password for 1-3 are identical, letter for letter, case for case.

Have you modifed smb.conf or can I still use your original post as reference?

----------

## hookooekoo

Yes to all 3 of the above.

To complicate matters more, I was unable to log into my windows box WTF?????????

I had to go into safe mode and reset the password.  I see some NT to unix password sync service running in my windows event logs too.  It is late as hell and I have to get up early in the AM,

but something tells me my windows password is getting corrupted again.

----------

## petterg

This thread has been inactive for quite some time, but in case someone should search it up here's a thing you should check before messing with the server... Win XP got something called "simple filesharing". It is default enabled, and often the source of trouble regarding usernames/passwords. It's a good thing to keep enabled if you'd like everyone in your subnet to  have unlimited access all your local files without typing any passwords.

If not, DISABLE IT! (Controlpanel->folder options)

----------

